# Bass in June funk.



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I am having fits with bass for the last two weeks. I believe that it is the post spawn blues and a cold front. Last Wed. at Piedmont in the Wed. open, we had 18 boats. Three lbs won with 1.7 as big bass. Two weeks before that two 5 lbers were weighed in. What is a man to do?


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I haven't been to any public lakes in a couple weeks but fished a private 25 acre "lake" and me and a buddy caught 62 bass with one going 4 pounds fishing about 6 hours! I was at pleasant hill from shore last week and caught 2 in about 2 hours.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

I have been catching them in ponds but, not at lakes (I don't own a boat  though). In April I couldn't even throw a rooster tail for Crappie without having a dink bass nail it. Now I have been skunked for the past 2 weeks also. Even at my ponds I fish, I have tried EVERYTHING in the book that I know to do, drop shot, wacky rig, C-Rig, frogs, poppers, buzzbaits, spinnerbaits you name it I've tried it.


P.S: Don't kill me fellow bass anglers, I have even tried live bait, minnows, live gills, cut bullhead catfish. NOTHING is working


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

chopper said:


> I am having fits with bass for the last two weeks.


You are correct about the time period immediately after the spawn. Regardless of what anybody says. They're in a funk for a while after the spawn. And I have gone through the same thing that you are going through.

It may be the body of water you are fishing. I fished three lakes this week - Buckeye Lake, Lake Logan, and Hoover Reservoir. I was lucky enough to find active fish in each lake. And I had one of the most enjoyable weeks of fishing since early April. Yesterday/Friday at Hoover, they were slammin' the Bomber Model 4-A. And they kept me busy catchin'. Then they started hitting the jignpig and Venom 5-inch Sling Worm. I was surprised that they hadn't moved out to the deeper water yet. But I think they'll be moving deeper in the next few weeks.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Hey Jignpig. I am going to try to go to Hoover Sunday night. what depth are you finding those bass? I fished Hoover early and did great there, but have not had a chance to get back there. I would have thought that they would have been deep by now also. thanks, chopper


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

It is a real mixed bag right now. I'm finding 7-10 FOW with some structure and vegetation is holding fish. Some are still shallow too...so they aren't piled up in summer patterns completely yet.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Two weeks ago we were catching 25+ bass at Galion in a four hour time (a lot of 2lb+ fish too). We did this for four days straight.

The past two weeks we've managed maybe 25 bass TOTAL in five outings. Nothing bigger than 2.4lbs (the only fish over 1.5lbs).


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Same here fellas. I went yesterday and tried to focus on secondary points and ledges fishing 6-12 fow. I tried c-rig lizards and various creature baits , heavy 1oz ledge busting spinners , deep crankin , deep jig/trailer , hard and soft jerkbaits, swimbaits, pencil baits on surface, poppers , senkos on spot removers , shaky head finesse worms, wacky rig senkos and even frogs. It was hot and almost dead. I finally found decent success when id hunker down on barkless laydowns near deep water but they had to have moss or pads on it or they weren't their. I was getting some on 1oz black/blue jig with black trailer by punching thru the mats of moss. They were all hanging in the shade in very hot shallow water. I ground out about 15 in 6 hours. No hawgs biggest was a STILL PREGO 14" about to explode at 2-2.5lbs.

So apparently they haven't transitioned in large numbers to the deeper water yet. Imo most hawgs already have though.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

chopper said:


> Hey Jignpig. I am going to try to go to Hoover Sunday night. what depth are you finding those bass? thanks, chopper


Chunk rock/rip-rap... Laydowns and vegetation... Beatin' up the banks. 

When I thought I had 'em figured out. And I thought they were only holding/staging on deeper banks. I would still go up onto a shallow shoreline and pick up a few. I haven't caught many piglets lately. But I've had some pretty good outings.

Good luck chopper!


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to June. I found some active smallmouth in Stillwater yesterday but past 2 weeks of fishing ponds have yield little to no bass. They overall should be getting active again here real soon.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

FishermanMurph said:


> Welcome to June. I found some active smallmouth in Stillwater yesterday but past 2 weeks of fishing ponds have yield little to no bass. They overall should be getting active again here real soon.


Are you thinking after this lousy "heat wave" rolls through? Maybe a week later? 

I'm new to bass fishing so all this is totally foreign to me.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Burks said:


> Are you thinking after this lousy "heat wave" rolls through? Maybe a week later?
> 
> I'm new to bass fishing so all this is totally foreign to me.


I've notice has the summer rolls on into July, bass get active again. Normally look for schools of baitfish in the mornings or the evenings. Or cast around weed beds with top waters or plastics. I've also found fishing cloudy days in the summer to be good. You have access to river or stream? Water stays cooler in moving water and I can catch bass in current during the afternoon hours when the temps are 90+. I've fished Tennessee (if you want to talk about heat waves  )waters the past few summers and the water down there gets HOT! But I still managed to catch bass but once again, mornings / evenings and moving water seem to be the best....once they get out of they're post spawn blues.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

No access to rivers or streams, at least that I know of. Mainly fish the reservoirs around here, with a little bit at Clear Fork.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Pretty much gotta learn the water you are fishing. Go out in the morning or evening and try different spots. Active lures (spinner baits and such) work good but don't rule out the good ol' plastic worm. If you can find some deep weeds, that'll be worth checking out.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

At my local lakes I have been catching bass in 15-25ft of water on deep weed edges and long steep points on a finesse worm drop shot style fish moved deep not all but most I'm my area 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

